# نقاط التجمع



## مودي8393 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

إخواني الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أتمنى أن تكونوا بتمام الصحة و العافية 
أود أن استفسر عند إمكانية وجود أكثر من نقطة تجمع ؟ حيث أني أعمل في محطة توليد مساحتها 5 كم و لا يمكن أن تكون هناك فقط نقطة تجمع واحدة. و أين يمكن أن تكون نقطة التجمع الثانية مع العلم أن نقطة التجمع الموجودة حاليا بجانب بوابة المحطة . و هل هناك اشتراطات موجودة في الأوشا لهذا الموضوع؟

شاكرا لكم و مقدرا مقدما و جزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء


----------



## مودي8393 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

مغقول ما في أحد عنده جواب


----------



## alswysy (25 أكتوبر 2011)

والله مدري 0


----------



## ممدوح قلشى (18 أبريل 2012)

نعم ياأخى يمكن أن يكون فى الموقع الواحد أكثر من نقطة تجمع واحدة . أنظر فى موقعك أين يمكن أن يحدث حالات طوارىء لاقدر الله وعلى مسافة آمنة من هذه المخارج اعمل نقاط تجمع وضع عليها أرقاما مسلسلة وفى خطة الطوارىء خصص شخصا لكل نقطة تجمع يكون مسئولا عنها تكتب اسمه ورقم تليفونه على لوحة نقطة التجمع وشخص آخر بديل وكذلك رقم تليفونه وتقبل تمنياتى بدوام السلامة


----------



## fraidi (19 أبريل 2012)

يجب تقسيم المحطة الى قطاعات zones وتسمية او ترقيم هذه القطاعات ويمكن تعيين منطقة تجمع قريبة من كل قطاع . وفي حال وقع حادث في قطاع معين يتم تجمبع افراد هذا القطاع في منطقة بعيدة عن المنطقة المنكوبة وكل هذا يجب ان يكون ضمن خطة طواريء معدة سلفا وبتم التمرين على تطبيقها بعد ان يتم تكوين فريق الطواريء وتوزيع المهام على الفريق


----------

